# Looking for Shell Tankers Shipmate



## SGTBILKO (Dec 16, 2013)

I am looking for an old class-mate from the Plymouth days. His name is Sam Pullen and like me, he worked on Shell tankers. Any leads most welcome! Thanks, William.


----------



## loylobby (Sep 23, 2007)

Won't be much help to you but I sailed with Sam Pullen in 1979 on the Genota, think he was one of the 2/0s; he left the ship in dry dock in Japan....I am 99% sure that was to be his last trip with Shell, but don't quote me on that. Good lad Sam. (Think I know your name from Plymouth, somewhere between 1970 - 1974ish)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Did you ever come across a 2nd Officer by the name of Bernard Smart when you were with Shell.


----------



## SGTBILKO (Dec 16, 2013)

loylobby said:


> Won't be much help to you but I sailed with Sam Pullen in 1979 on the Genota, think he was one of the 2/0s; he left the ship in dry dock in Japan....I am 99% sure that was to be his last trip with Shell, but don't quote me on that. Good lad Sam. (Think I know your name from Plymouth, somewhere between 1970 - 1974ish)


Thanks for replying. It´s another piece in the puzzle. Sam may have worked on oil rig supply vessels after his stint at Shell. Maybe I know you, I started Phase I in September 1969 and left Shell in 1974. All the best, W.W.


----------



## SGTBILKO (Dec 16, 2013)

John Rogers said:


> Did you ever come across a 2nd Officer by the name of Bernard Smart when you were with Shell.


The name does'nt ring any bells but then I'm rotten with names! All the best. William


----------



## loylobby (Sep 23, 2007)

SGTBILKO said:


> Thanks for replying. It´s another piece in the puzzle. Sam may have worked on oil rig supply vessels after his stint at Shell. Maybe I know you, I started Phase I in September 1969 and left Shell in 1974. All the best, W.W.


Hi, yes I certainly remember your name, if not the face. I started Phase 1 in Plymouth in January 1970 and stayed in Queen Ann Terrace with Pop Howard as warden. Dave Seabrook was my "cabin leader"


----------



## SGTBILKO (Dec 16, 2013)

loylobby said:


> Hi, yes I certainly remember your name, if not the face. I started Phase 1 in Plymouth in January 1970 and stayed in Queen Ann Terrace with Pop Howard as warden. Dave Seabrook was my "cabin leader"


I seem to remember Tozer as the warden at Queen Anne Terrace but it maybe Pop Howard was the warden for the term starting January 1970 but it's all such a long time ago! I remember old "Seaboots", he was in my class. Were you in the class which included John and Simon, the now famous authors?
William Wade.


----------



## loylobby (Sep 23, 2007)

SGTBILKO said:


> I seem to remember Tozer as the warden at Queen Anne Terrace but it maybe Pop Howard was the warden for the term starting January 1970 but it's all such a long time ago! I remember old "Seaboots", he was in my class. Were you in the class which included John and Simon, the now famous authors?
> William Wade.


I think there were 2 separate Queen Ann Terrace halls of residence; Chiefy Tozer was the warden in one and Pop Howard in the other.

Yes I know John Moxley and Simon Hall and of their exploits into the world of print; I haven't got round to reading them yet but intend to some day. Many other names will come to mind no doubt.


----------



## SGTBILKO (Dec 16, 2013)

Yes I was in number 10. Both books a worth the read.


----------

